# Vortex Razor HD 10x42 Binoculars



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm selling my binos to fund some other projects.

https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=32009061&cat=405

$25 off to a forum member.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Bump and updated link (added pics)
https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=32046528&cat=405


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Sold


----------

